# My Dinner



## Lon (Jun 21, 2014)

It was soooo good.


----------



## Lon (Jun 21, 2014)

Broiled Bacon wrapped Filet of Beef/ beans/sautéed mushrooms/avacado/tomato salad/ good Zinfandel wine


----------



## Shirley (Jun 21, 2014)

Looks delicious.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 21, 2014)

Looks good!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 21, 2014)

Very nice Lon.


----------

